# A Happy Update About Boo Boo



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I thought I would share Boo Boo’s progress with everyone. Boo Boo continues to be our little miracle, we no longer plan or think long term with Boo Boo, we take everyday for what it is another day to enjoy and love him. The Vets are not sure if Boo Boo has or does not have Addison’s when the test was done he had not been weaned off the prednisone long enough, he had received a lot of it when he was sick, we took him off for about two days and the Vet felt that was risky enough, as he might crash again. Boo Boo is being monitored by our regular Vet and the state vet hospital, so he is being treated as if he had the form of Addison’s that responds to prednisone alone, the reason is he has many other health issues and his age. He also gets supplements, he is still on KD because he is doing well on it, but one meal a day must have some high protein so usually this is cooked food or Wellness 95%.

Boo Boo has exceeded everyone expectations and caused himself some trouble. The prednisone makes him feel so good he put on his dancing shoes!!!!!! Yes, he tweaked his bad back and was in a great deal of pain, I was at wits end. Finally we found a way to put things right again, since he is very stubborn we make Yogi stop playing with him if it gets rough, he has a tempro pedic bed, and he gets very warm water massage on his back (we tried heat pads) for 10 mins three times a week, he loves it. What a difference, his back has become almost straight again!!! His coat has started coming back. One of the other pluses is he has a very severe flea allergy so with the prednisone the reaction lasts less days. 

Since dogs live in the minute we are trying to make the minutes count. Here are some recent pictures of my naughty red boy. 

Thanks everyone for your kind words and being here.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm so happy Boo Boo is doing well considering what he is going threw. What a great caretaker's you guys have been. I hope he continues to feel chipper one day at a time. Thanks for posting I have been thinking about Boo.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

i am so glad to hear a good report. He is beautiful!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

What an amazing dog Robbie, he couldn' have a better owner. You're the greatest. This is what having a dog is all about. The good with the bad , and doing whatever it takes to make things better.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

What a gorgeous little guy you have there!! You are an awesome owner for sure!! Thanks for the update!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh, Robbie, thanks for updating us on your beautiful boy! You'd never know from the photos how old he is or how ill he has been. He looks the picture of health with a sparkle in his eye... you'd never even know he was blind!

Here's hoping that it continues for a long time to come!


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Sooooo happy to hear Boo Boo is enjoying his life so much!!! And my lord, what a gorgeous boy he is!!!


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

Robbie, I am so glad to hear that Boo Boo is doing so well. You are such a good mom.


----------



## JCChaplin (Oct 2, 2007)

I am new to this thread but glad to hear he is doing so well! He is beautiful!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

God bless that beautiful boy of yours. May he grace every day with lots of love and joyous moments. Sending loving, healing thoughts to Boo Boo.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

*Hurray for Boo Boo and his lovin' Mom*

I love looking at Boo Boo's pictures. He is a real beauty [I hope he doesn't mind being called a beauty.  ], and he reminds me of my first furbaby, Storm. Sniff. (Storm is on my right and Vickie is on my left in the photo.)

I am glad he is doing better. he is a real trooper.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

krandall said:


> Oh, Robbie, thanks for updating us on your beautiful boy! You'd never know from the photos how old he is or how ill he has been. He looks the picture of health with a sparkle in his eye... you'd never even know he was blind!
> 
> Here's hoping that it continues for a long time to come!


:whoo:


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

what an inspiration you and Boo Boo are to never give up!!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

What a great mom you are, Robbie! I'm glad to hear Boo Boo is doing so well under the circumstances. You are right - dogs live in the moment and we should take a lesson from them! I'm praying you will have many more moments with your beautiful boy!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Thank you all so much. Boo Boo is my orney boy and I know he has cheated death more then once, this last time, I had given up. My DH says he's his 'red headed stepchild' and this is said with a laugh and Boo Boo is his favorite. We had Lhasa's and TT in India as house pets but Boo Boo has a great personality very unLhasa, he has never met a stranger, and loves children! The best part is he can, even though blind hang with the hav's. Yes, he has taught me a lot about living in the moment.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I will continue to think of you and your precious Boo.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Oh, Boo is so grand a boy! Beautiful and determined. He is so fortunate that he teamed up with you for sharing life!!! Hugs to that handsome fellow...and hugs to you too!!!
Hoping for many more happy reports!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

He is so gorgeous you'd never even know by those pictures he had been through so much lately and sick.
I'm so happy to hear he is doing better, I think of you guys often and keep him in my prayers! Sending some healing hugs his way!

And, You, Robbie, are one amazing owner! If I ever come back a dog, will you adopt me? 

Kara


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Robbie, your naughty red boy is *beautiful*! I agree, he does not look as though he has been so ill or look his age. So happy to hear this update and that he is doing so well!


----------

